# Música Sacra: Sacred Music of Brazil



## Jorge Hereth

Brazil has a very rich history and heritage of _Sacred Music_ right from its start as a Portuguese colony in the year of 1500. Throughout the first two Centuries composing clergymen with the Jesuits in the frontline offered music with religious lyrics to people while "profane" composers offered people pretty music, generally with pretty frivolous lyrics. But the compositional genres of the music were pretty the same for both, only the kind of lyrics changed.

The sacred music would generally be presented to the public in form of theater pieces with musical inserts, the famous _Autos_; but "worldy" authors and composers would soon make resource to the auto for their purposes. The Roman Catholic Church fought heavily any kind of "profane" music and theater pieces but did not succeed.

We have the glorious times of Brazilian Sacred Music from the starting 18th Century through the _Barroco Mineiro_ (= Minas Gerais Baroque) to the mid-19th Century. But classical sacred music has continued to be composed thereafter, despite in a much lesser scale.

For a start, here a fine French-Swiss-Brazilian co-production, a three volume CD collection of miscellaneous works 18th Century by composers for you to get an idea of the aspects of Brazil's Sacred Music:

CD 1: Música Sacra do Brasil Colonial





CD 2: Negro Spirituals (as a matter of a fact it's music by black composers)





CD 3: Missa Pastoril para a Noite de Natal and more





Enjoy!


----------



## Jorge Hereth

OK, guess you fellows have listened yourself into it - or not - and I believe I should start with Brazil's greatest composer of all so far, *Antônio Carlos Gomes (1836-1896)*. Carlos Gomes is more renowned for his operas, but he wrote two masses, _Missa de São Sebastião_ (1854) and _Missa de Nossa Senhora da Conceição_ (premiered February, 25, 1859).

Here _Missa de São Sebastião_:





For the _Missa de Nossa Senhora da Conceição_, I could not find anything complete at YT, so I'm offering you that part of it here:





You can download two recordings of the complete _Missa de Nossa Senhora da Conceição_ here: Missa de Nossa Senhora da Conceição: Antonio Carlos Gomes (Campinas, 1836-Belém, 1896) and here: Antonio Carlos Gomes (1836-1896): Missa de Nossa Senhora da Conceição [Acervo PQPBach]

And for the _Missa de São Sebastião_, it can be downloaded here: Missa de São Sebastião: Antonio Carlos Gomes (1836-1896)


----------



## Jorge Hereth

Next composer to give a look at: *José Maurício Nunes Garcia (1767-1830)*, also often held as Brazil's Mozart:

_Missa de Nossa Senhora da Conceição_ (1810):





_Requiem_ (1816):





Another recording of the 1816 _Requiem_:





And here the most famous recording by Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra of Nunes Garcias's 1816 _Requiem_:


----------



## Jorge Hereth

*José Maurício Nunes Garcia (1767-1830)* continued:

Here his most famous _Missa de Santa Cecília_ recording:





And another _Missa de Santa Cecília_ recording, the most well researched one I would say:





_Missa de São Pedro de Alcântara_ (1809):





A part of _Missa Pastoril_:


----------



## Jorge Hereth

*José Maurício Nunes Garcia (1767-1830)* still continued:

_Matinas de Finados _:





_Te Deum_ das _Matinas de Sao Pedro_ (1809):





_Matinas do Natal - 1º Responsório_:





_Matinas do Natal (2º ao 5º Responsório)_:


----------



## Jorge Hereth

And here, right after Domenico Zipoli's _Missa de Santo Inácio_, the musication of _Psalms 115, 119 e 139_ by *José Maurício Nunes Garcia (1767-1830)*:


----------



## Jorge Hereth

And talking about Nunes Garcia, we may not keep unattended an Austrian guy who spent the years from 1816 to 1821 in Rio de Janeiro and who soon after his arrival became a pretty close friend to José Maurício Nunes Garcia (1767-1830): *Sigismund Neukomm (1778-1858)*.

It was Neukomm who composed the mass executed during the crowning of João VI as king of Portugal and Brazil in 1818, the _Missa Solemnis pro Die Acclamationis Johannis VI_:





And here's history's mystery: who concluded Mozart's Requiem KV 626? Sigismund Neukomm brought the Requiem's music sheets to Rio de Janeiro with him in order to edit and conclude them, yes. And it was Sigismund Neukomm who signed the conclusion; but listen and give me a reason to believe that one is not Nunes Garcia's work, or that Nunes Garcia did not at least have his hands at it:

_Mozart: Requiem in D Minor, conclu par Sigismund Neukomm - Sequence _:





And it was Nunes Garcia who conducted the Requiem's premiere December 1819, and I guess that one was a Neukomm idea to tell us who actually concluded Mozart's KV 626 Requiem...


----------



## Jorge Hereth

A guy who's had as one of Brazil's greatest composers of Sacred Music: *André da Silva Gomes (1752-1844)*

Here his _Mass at 8 Voices and Instruments_:





Another recording of the _Missa a 8 Vozes e Instrumentos_:





From his _Mass at 5 Voices_:





_Concerting Mass for Christmas Night_:


----------



## Jorge Hereth

*André da Silva Gomes (1752-1844)* continued:

_Stabat Mater_:





_Sancta et Immaculata_:





_Beata Dei Genitrix_:





_Eia Mater_:


----------



## Jorge Hereth

Before anybody asks "Where is he?", time to get to *Heitor Villa-Lobos (1887-1959)* now. His contributions to sacred music are scarce, but worthwhile.

Here his _Missa de São Sebastião_ (1937):





Another _Missa de São Sebastião_ recording:





_Ave Maria_ (1918):





_Magnificat - Aleluia_:


----------



## Heliogabo

Thanks for posting this Jorge. Three years ago I was on Minas Gerais (Oro preto) and I was schoked by the differences between brazilian barroque estetique and that what I knew before (Spain, Mexico), but never heard any of the barroque music from your country. Now we have a nice introduction here in TC. I'll give a listen very soon.


----------



## Jorge Hereth

Heliogabo said:


> Thanks for posting this Jorge. Three years ago I was on Minas Gerais (Oro preto) and I was schoked by the differences between brazilian barroque estetique and that what I knew before (Spain, Mexico), but never heard any of the barroque music from your country. Now we have a nice introduction here in TC. I'll give a listen very soon.


Yes Hélio,

and I shall post more samples, since Morimur gets to the kindness to put his Lambada ideas into a proper thread.

Ouro Preto was a long time our state's capital, and it is a pretty fine place to get in touch whith the "Barroco Mineiro" which actually is unique. But next time in Brazil you should visit some more towns towns and cities along the former "Estrada Real" ("Royal Road; connected Rio de Janeiro, RJ, with Diamantina, MG). A place here in MG you should not miss is Congonhas do Campo, not far from Ouro Preto. Two churches on two opposing hills, and Aleijadinho did not only decorate the churches' insides, he also built the entire alley with its saints and their little houses which gives access to one of both.


----------



## Jorge Hereth

Talking about *Marcos Portugal (1762-1830)*, he is sometimes had as a Portuguese, sometimes as an Italian, and sometimes as a Brazilian composer. As a matter of a fact, he was originally Portuguese, he spent eight years of his life - 1792-1800 in Italy, and in 1811 he came to Brazil to never leave here again. Since João VI nominated him the court's official composer, all of his works have been performed in Brazil while he was alive. So I would say we should attribute him to the music history of all the three countries. And regrettably, on Youtube there's no complete recording of any work of his, excerpts only. But at least five complete recordings of works of his can be found here: Marcos Portugal.

Now, showing excerpts of his works:

_Missa Grande: Domine Deus_:





_Missa Grande: Christe & Kyrie_:





_Requiem for Queen Maria I of Portugal (1816): Dies Irae _:





_Requiem 'Recordare'_:





_Miserere (excertos)_:


----------



## Jorge Hereth

Continuing with *Marcos Portugal (1762-1830)*:

_Beatissimae Virginis Mariae das Matinas de 1802_:





_Beata Dei Genitrix (Matinas do Natal. Río de Janeiro,1811)_:





_Sancta et Immaculata (Matinas do Natal. Río de Janeiro,1811)_:





_Quem Vidistis Pastores (Matinas do Natal. Río de Janeiro,1811)_:





_O Magnum Mysterium (Matinas do Natal. Río de Janeiro, 1811)_:


----------



## Jorge Hereth

And yet *Marcos Portugal (1762-1830)*:

_Beatissimae Virginis_:





_Missa Grande: Qui Tollis Peccata Mundi_:





_Missa Grande: Qui Sedes_:





_Missa Grande: Credo_:





_Credo in unum Deum (Missa Grande)_:


----------



## Jorge Hereth

And a bit more by *Marcos Portugal (1762-1830)*:

_Matinas do Natal: Responsório 1, Verso_:





_Matinas do Natal: Responsório 2, Parte 2_:





_Matinas do Natal Responsório 3_:





_Matinas do Natal Responsório 6_:





And this one now is not Sacred music, but since yesterday we celebrated Independence Day here in Brazil (September 07, 1822), here the _Hymn to Independence_ as composed by Marcos Portugal:


----------



## Jorge Hereth

*Luis Álvares Pinto (1719-1789)* was a composer from Pernambuco state who most delicately expresses the tradition of Northeastern Brazil's 18th Century Sacred Music:

_Te Deum Laudamus_:





Another _Te Deum_ recording:




(you already listened to it on Vol. 2 of the introductory CDs I opened this thread with)

And the third _Te Deum recording_:





_Beata Virgo (Motet)_:





Regrettably I could not find more of his on Youtube, but you can find some stuff by Álvares Pinto here: Luís Álvares Pinto


----------



## Jorge Hereth

Contemporary composer *Mozart Camargo Guarnieri (1907-1993)* is most widely known for his instrumental and choir works, but he also composed some few Operas and Sacred Music; for the latter, here the some few works of his I could find on Youtube:

_Ave Maria (1937/38)_:





Another _Ave Maria_ recording:





_Psalm 23:_





_"Diligite" Mass, 3rd Part: Sanctus_:





Camargo Guarnieri's complete sacred works can be downloaded here: Mozart Camargo Guarnieri (1907-1993): Obra Sacra Integral


----------



## Jorge Hereth

Another contemporary composer is *Capiba*, as *Lourenço da Fonseca Barbosa (1904-1997)* is generally known. Renowned for his Northeastern Folklore - he was from Pernambuco state - and his carnival music, but he also composed classical music, including one only sacred work, a mass called _Grande Missa Armorial_. For anybody finding Capiba's melodies abstract, I must alert they follow the strict harmonic patterns you will permanently find in several Northeastern Brazil's countryside music styles like Forró for example. Capiba wanted to bring Classical Music to common people a way they could understand the music, feel familiar with it and get to classical music from there. But well, Capiba was from Pernambuco state, and so was his contemporary Paulo Freire (1921-1997), the father of constructivist pedagogy.

Here the _Grande Missa Armorial_:


----------



## Jorge Hereth

An important Sacred Music composer from the state of Minas Gerais was *João de Deus Castro Lobo (1794-1832)*.

Here his _Salve Sancte Pater_:





And here follows six excerpts from his _Matinas de Natal_:

_Matinas de Natal: 1. Invitatorio_:





_Matinas de Natal: 2. Hodies Nobis de Caelo_:





_Matinas de Natal: 3. Quem Vidistis Pastores?_:





_Matinas de Natal: 4. O Magnum Mysterium_:


----------



## Jorge Hereth

*João de Deus Castro Lobo (1794-1832)* continued:

_Matinas de Natal: 5. Dies Santificatus_:





_Matinas de Natal: 6. Et Vidimus Gloriam Ejus_:





Three excerpts from Castro Lobo's Responsórios Fúnebres (sorry, poor sound quality):

_Responsório Fúnebre 1_:





_Responsório Fúnebre 2_:





_Responsório Fúnebre 6_:


----------



## Jorge Hereth

*João de Deus Castro Lobo (1794-1832)* yet:

_Responsório Fúnebre 3:_ (and with a good sound quality):





And here Castro Lobo's _Missa em Ré Maior_:

_Missa em Ré Maior: 01. Kyrie_:





_Missa em Ré Maior: 02. Christe_ and _3. Kyrie_:





_Missa em Ré Maior: 04. Gloria_:





_Missa em Ré Maior: 05. Laudamus Te_:


----------



## Jorge Hereth

Concluding *João de Deus Castro Lobo (1794-1832)*...

_Missa em Ré Maior: 06. Gratias Agimus Tibi_:





_Missa em Ré Maior: 07. Domine Deus_:





_Missa em Ré Maior: 08. Qui Tollis - Qui Sedes_:





_Missa em Ré Maior: 09. Quoniam Tu Solus_:





_Missa em Ré Maior: 10. Cum Sancto Spiritu_:


----------



## Jorge Hereth

A complicated is that 19th Century guy from Santo Amaro, BA, *Domingos de Farias Machado, 1819/1872*; we don't know too much about him, and of his classic _Novena de Nossa Senhora da Purificação_ the only recording I could find on YouTube is a recent MPB remake hardly recognizable by MPB singer Maria Bethânia, a santamarense herself.

Here's Maria Bethânia's deed 
_Maria Bethânia: Cânticos, Preces, Súplicas à Senhora dos Jardins do Céu_:





So if you want the real thing, you'll have to download it here: Domingos de Farias Machado (Sto. Amaro da Purificação, 1819 - Salvador, 1872): Novena de Nossa Senhora da Purificação


----------



## Jorge Hereth

Time to get to a most substantial composer of the _Barroco Mineiro_, *José Joaquim Emerico Lobo de Mesquita (1746-1805)*:

_Bênção das Cinzas e Missa para a Quarta-feira de Cinzas_ for 4 voices, violoncello obligato and organ:





_Te Deum_:





And here Lobo de Mesquita's three _Nocturnes_ now; by the way, the videos show fine pictures of Minas Gerais Baroque Architecture and of old Mineiro towns along the _Estrada Real_, the _Royal Road_ between Rio de Janeiro, RJ, and Diamantina, MG, along which _Barroco Mineiro_ (= _Minas Gerais Baroque_) developed:

_Noturno Nº 1 (Antífona)_:





_Noturno Nº 2 (Antífona)_:





_Noturno Nº 3 (Antífona)_:


----------



## Jorge Hereth

Continuing with *José Joaquim Emerico Lobo de Mesquita (1746-1805)*, getting to his _Mass in F Mayor_ (first five parts available on YT):

_Missa em Fá Maior: Kyrie_:





_Missa em Fá Maior: Glória_:





_Missa em Fá Maior: Credo_:





_Missa em Fá Maior: Et Incarnatus_:





_Missa em Fá Maior: Crucifixus_:


----------



## Jorge Hereth

*José Joaquim Emerico Lobo de Mesquita (1746-1805)* and his _Mass in F Mayor_ continued and concluded (last four parts available on YT):

_Missa em Fá Maior: Et Resurrexit_:





_Missa em Fá Maior: Sanctus_:





_Missa em Fá Maior: Benedictus_:





_Missa em Fá Maior: Agnus Dei_:


----------



## Jorge Hereth

*José Joaquim Emerico Lobo de Mesquita (1746-1805)* continued:

_Beata Mater: Antífona do Magnificat_:





_Ego Enim_:





_Salve Regina: Antífona de Nossa Senhora_:





Another _Salve Regina_ presentation:





And another _Te Deum_ recording:


----------



## Jorge Hereth

And more by *José Joaquim Emerico Lobo de Mesquita (1746-1805)*:

_Tércio_:





_Responsório de Santo Antônio_:





_Matinas de Sábado Santo: Antífona e Responsório I_:





_Matinas de Sábado Santo: Responsórios II e III_:





_O Vos Omnes_:


----------



## Jorge Hereth

Next composer now is another substantial _Barroco Mineiro_ guy, *Manoel Dias de Oliveira (1738-1813)*:

From _Tractus para Missa dos Pré-Santificados_:





From _Gradual a Quatro_:




and





From _Magnificat_:





From _Te Deum Laudamus_:


----------



## Jorge Hereth

*Manoel Dias de Oliveira (1738-1813)* continued:

_Magnificat_:





Another _Magnificat_ recording:





_Miserere_:





Another _Miserere_ recording:





_Bajulans_:


----------



## Jorge Hereth

And concluding about *Manoel Dias de Oliveira (1738-1813)*:

Here his marvelous _Te Deum_:


----------



## Jorge Hereth

Interception 1:

Here a bit of Portuguese, Spanish and South-American Sacred Music from the 16th to the 19th Centuries:


----------



## Jorge Hereth

Interception 2:

To get to a lively understanding of Minas Gerais state along the _Estrada Real_ (= _Royal Road_), you should read that book here by an American guy who has a pretty good knowledge of Brazil and who wrote a pretty fine book about a journey he made walking (!) a part of the _Estrada Real_, from Mariana to Diamantina:

Glenn Alan Cheney:
*Journey on the Estrada Real: Encounters in the Mountains of Brazil*
Chicago, IL: Academy Chicago Publishers, 2004
ISBN-10: 0-89733-530-9
ISBN-13: 978-0-89733-530-0

Yes, life here in Minas Gerais actually was that way until some ten years ago. And the book is worth a reading also because Cheney makes good approaches to the _Barroco Mineiro_ and also to rupestrian art here in Minas.


----------



## Jorge Hereth

*José Maria Xavier (1819-1887)*:

_Sábado Santo_:





_Domingo de Páscoa_:


----------



## Jorge Hereth

More by *José Maria Xavier (1819-1887) *here:
Poor sound and video quality here, but needs to be listened to nevertheless:

_Novena da Conceição I: Veni Sanctae Spiritus_:





_Novena da Conceição II: Domine Adjuvandum Me Festina_:





_Novena da Conceição III: Conceptio Tua_:





_Novena da Conceição IV: Ave Maria, Cheia de Graça_:





_Novena da Conceição V: Virgem Imaculada_:


----------



## Jorge Hereth

And continuing with *José Maria Xavier (1819-1887)*, regrettably with the same poor sound and video quality here:

_Novena da Conceição VI: Ladainha de Nossa Senhora_:





_Novena da Conceição VII: Tota Pulchra Es Maria_:





_Novena da Conceição VIII: Hodie Concepta Est_:





Sorry, I couldn't offer anything better about Maria Xavier; but who want to get to professionally recorded stuff of his, you'll have to download it here: Padre José Maria Xavier


----------



## Jorge Hereth

Interception 3:
A marvellous 1977 Holy Week recording from São João del Rei (with lots of Maria Xavier included):


----------



## Jorge Hereth

Another composer we my not ignore is a 19th century guy from Itú, São Paulo state: *Tristão Mariano da Costa (1846-1908)*

Regrettably there's not more on YT, but here his _Te Deum_:





An entire recording you can find it here: Tristão Mariano da Costa (1846-1908)


----------



## Jorge Hereth

*Sigismund Ritter von Neukomm (1778-1858)* was an Austrian composer who would later live in France, but from 1816 til 1822 he was living and working here in Brazil. But as far as is known, all he did about Sacred Music was to compose a coronation Mass and to conclude Mozart's Requiem K 626.

The Mass he composed for the solemnity of João VI's acclamation as king of the United Kingdom of Portugal, Algarve and Brazil February 6, 1818 in Rio de Janeiro, _Missa Solemnis Pro Die Acclamationis Johannis VI_:





Mozart's _Requiem in D Minor_ as concluded by Sigismund Neukomm, despite I personally mistrust José Maurício Nunes Garcia (1767-1830) had a mayor hand at it or even did the entire conclusion work. It premiered conducted by Nunes Garcia in Rio de Janeiro February 19, 1819:





Her the Requiem K 626 complete with Mozart's original parts, the edits by Süssmayr and Eybler, and the conclusions by Neukomm (and Nunes Garcia?):


----------



## Jorge Hereth

A 20th Century guy from Pernambuco state is *Clóvis Pereira (1932)*. Regarding Sacred Music, he composed one piece only, but it's beautiful!

Here it is, his _Grande Missa Nordestina_ (= _Great Northeastern Mass_) in its complete version. Clóvis Pereira is conducting himself the performance by Orchestra and Choir of the Federal University of Paraíba; note how, as also Capiba does, Clóvis Pereira explores melodic and rythmic Northeastern folklore harmonies:


----------



## Jorge Hereth

*Antônio dos Santos Cunha (1786-1815)* is another important composer of _Barroco Mineiro_. His two most important works certainly are his _Missa Grande_ and his _Responsórios_.

The _Missa Grande_ is sometimes described to be somewhat operistic. Well, make yourself your own opinion (sorry, couldn't find anythin with a better sound quality):

_Missa Grande_: 1. Kyrie:





_Missa Grande_: 2a. Gloria:





_Missa Grande_: 2b. Laudamos Te:





_Missa Grande_: 2c. Gratia Agimus Tibi:





_Missa Grande_: 3a. Domine Deus:


----------



## Jorge Hereth

*Antônio dos Santos Cunha (1786-1815)*, _Missa Grande_ continued:

_Missa Grande_: 3b. Qui Tollis:





_Missa Grande_: 4a. Qui Sedes and _Missa Grande_: 4b. Quoniam are unavailable on YT

_Missa Grande_: 5. Cum Sancto Spiritu:





I've found a complete presentation of the _Missa Grande_, which includes parts 4, but someone has filmed it with a cell phone and still was standing right too close to the brass instruments... Therefore sound quality is horrible, worse than Paraguayan whisky...
But that one appears to be the only complete _Missa Grande_ all over YT, and therefore the only chance to get to listen to part 4, so nevertheless:


----------



## Jorge Hereth

The other major work by *Antônio dos Santos Cunha (1786-1815)* are his _Responsórios_; haven't found them complete on YT, but what I've found is from the same recording you can make the complete download of here: Antonio dos Santos Cunha (1786-1815): Responsórios para o Ofício da Sexta-Feira Santa (Ensemble Turicum)

For you to listen right now:

_Responsorium I_: Ut Vivificaret (1. Sicut Ovis / 2. Tradidit):





_Responsorium IV_: Nam et Ille (1. Recessit / 2. Dextruxit):





_Responsorium V_: Si Est Dolor (1. O vos omnes / 2. Attendite):





_Responsorium IX_: Ponentes Milites (1. Sepulto Domino / 2. Accedentes Domino):


----------



## Jorge Hereth

*Hostílio Soares (1898-1988)*, a 20th Century composer from Minas Gerais who has composed several operas, symphonic works and sacred music. For his sacred music, specially renowned are his _Missa de São João Batista_ and _As Sete Palavras de Christus Cruxificatum_. I couldn't find the _Missa de São João Batista_ anywhere, who wants to listen will have to download it here (comes together with _As Sete Palavras de Christus Cruxificatum_): Hostílio Soares: Missa São João Batista e As Sete Palavras.

Now to _As Sete Palavras de Christus Cruxificatum_:

_As Sete Palavras de Christus Cruxificatum I. Pater Dimite Illis, Non Enim Sciunt Quid Faciunt_:





_As Sete Palavras de Christus Cruxificatum II. Hodie Mecum Eris in Paradiso_:





_As Sete Palavras de Christus Cruxificatum III. Mulier, Ecce Filius Tuus_:





_As Sete Palavras de Christus Cruxificatum IV. Deus Meus, Ut Quid Dereliquisti Me?_:





_As Sete Palavras de Christus Cruxificatum V. Sitio_:


----------



## Jorge Hereth

The remaining two parts of _As Sete Palavras de Christus Cruxificatum_ by *Hostílio Soares (1898-1988)*:

_As Sete Palavras de Christus Cruxificatum VI. Consumatum Est_:





_As Sete Palavras de Christus Cruxificatum VII. Pater, In Manus Tuas Comendo Spiritus Meus_:


----------



## Jorge Hereth

For *Jerônimo de Souza Queiróz (c. 1721-1826)*, a Baroque composer from Ouro Preto (former Vila Rica), MG, it's hard to find anything. Seems everything existing on YT is this part of his _Matinas de Quinta Feira Santa_here:
(the video shows has fine artwork by Johann Moritz Rugendas)


----------

